# swollen Belly



## Lu85 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi my hamster suffers with constipation and I have given him oil like the vet told me to but its not working I'm starting to worry about him now is there anything anyone can suggest for me to try I will try anything


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

what diet is it hes on at the moment? can you give us a run through of everything that you give him?

and are you sure its constipation? i had a hamster who got a really bloated tummy, he had a protein plug in his urethra, we had to apply pressure in just the right place to pop the plug out and adjust his diet accordingly


----------



## Lu85 (Sep 20, 2010)

He has dried hammie food with some dried fruity stuff in it lol and cheese treats from pets at home also cucumber and carrot when i have them. I took him to the vets because he was on his shelf doing a funky little dance once and me and my mate thought he was having a stroke we took him to the vets and got told it was constipation and to give him veg oil so thats what we did and he was fine until the other day when i got him out i noticed his tummy was bloated so have been putting oil down his throat for a few days and his tummy just hasnt gone down hes eating and drinking fine i dont wanna loose him but i dont know what else to do other than oil him up


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

What brand of hammie food do you use?


----------



## Lu85 (Sep 20, 2010)

Its hammie food from a pet shop that has always eaten


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

You could try giving him a couple of bran flakes to see if that might help things moving along.

I have heard that sometimes feeding oil can have the opposite affect and will bind food in the stomach..


----------



## Lu85 (Sep 20, 2010)

will weatabix help??


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

my guess would be your hamster food is to blame, not all hamster foods are good and feeding an unkown brand is never advisable

i would feed him some raisens, they will help move things along if it is constipation, have you noticed any fresh poos or wees at all


----------



## Lu85 (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah hes weeing qnd pooing okish i just hope its not what i think it is


----------



## Lu85 (Sep 20, 2010)

I read somewhere that if i gave him some cabbage it might help so i have.done just fingers crossed it works i had chance to look at slme of his poo last night and he appears to have little white bits in there any ideas?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I would change his food altogether to rule out it being related to his food. Hamsters can have quite round tummies anyways so maybe just a tubby hamster...especially if he is eating drinking and pooing normally.

The white things in his poo might be sign of tapeworms...read this and if you think it is this then take hammy to the vet for treatment...which is as simple as cats/dogs/humans.

Another pointer is that really you should try and find a rodent/exotics specialist vet. I know I have banged on about this on this forum before...but I cannot stress enough how important it is! It has been the difference between life and death for my hamsters which our local vet misdiagnosed cancer which was really a little growth that disappeared with cream...the local vet was all ready to put him to sleep! Oh and my exotics vets is actually cheaper than my local vets! xx


----------

